# How likely to get my hire van weighted at Calais?



## Wasabi74 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm finally moving to Madrid and will be hiring a one way Luton van with Way2Go (they seem to be recommended on here, are they a good company to use?). I have quickly added up my possessions, boxes etc and I'm pretty sure I'm going to be over the 1 ton that the Luton van states as its maximum load weight; not by much though, perhaps just 100 kg over or so plus two passengers so roughly 250 kg.... 

My question is, how likely is it that we're stopped in Calais (or anywhere else in France for that matter) to get weighted and that we end up being fined? What kind of fines are normally applied? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

Way 2 go are excellent. I've used them twice without issue. LHD is easier for tolls etc, ask for a van with AC and avoid the Iveco as its limited to 120kph which drives you nuts in France. Remember to buy cargo straps and a sack trolley, the van will have nothing!

Be aware that you will almost certainly under estimate the weight of the gear you are carrying. Use the long wheel base Transit rather than the Luton it take far more weight and the cubic capacity is only slightly less. 

If using the tunnel (I know you said Calais not Folkstone) remember dogs can't go through in a Luton but they can in a Transit, ferries allow dogs in either but they need to go in a pen.

Calais isn't the problem regarding weight but you are likely to be pulled over anywhere in France/ UK/Spain, you can mitigate the risk by traveling overnight or on a Sunday but better to not be overloaded in the first place.. Fines are heavy and there is the threat of having to partially unload the van before continuing. I was hit for 80 euros for the weight (500kg over) and an 'unofficial' further 80 to continue without unloading. This was just north of Angouleme on the N10.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

MyKap is right, you can be stopped anywhere en route and not just by the police, the customs and all sorts of other officials can team up to do spot checks.
Having done numerous journeys I can recall sitting quietly in an empty layby, whilst finishing lunch, and having 12 police literally drive in to set up checks for the afternoon. We could barely get out by the time they had parked their own vehicles and set the cones out to their satisfaction. We then stopped on a motorway aire, the customs drove in, had a look round and then left. When we got to the toll booth they were waiting and had pre-selected us. They changed lanes to talk to us! We were soon on our way but.....

I have also read on here, I think, of people in Spain being made to drive many kms to a weighbridge and thereby missing their ferry as well as being fined. 100kg on 1 ton is 10%, and 250 is 25%: hire a bigger van and save yourself unnecessary stress. On your current plan if you have an accident they will throw the book at you, even if somebody else causes the accident.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I knew a 'man with a van' who (illegally) did regular trips between Spain and UK taking other peoples possessions.

He was once stopped for being over weight and had to leave a good percentage of the load at the road side before he could continue his journey. In fact the van was taken by the police and would not be released until the weight was correct. 

He managed to DHL these excess items but at a vast cost to himself.

Be warned as it's not just the fact you're overweight but the fact that the vehicle is now unsafe to be on the roads.


----------



## Wasabi74 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the really great answers and tips. Hmm... I think I'm in trouble though because according to Way2Go they only have two types of vans: Luton (max load 1 ton which is not going to be enough, not even close) and long wheel base vans (1.5 tons load which could work but it looks tiny inside and very narrow, I don't think I'll be able to fit all my stuff inside especially several bookshelves, a large console, sofa, two beds plus a lot of boxes) ...... is there any other type of van that Way2Go offers that they don't have on their website? If the fines are 'only' in the region of 80 euros I could risk it and travel overnight to minimise risk but I would rather find a way to travel safely. 

Another option would be to hire two vans for a shorter amount of time but Way2Go states a minimum period of five days for hire on their site .... has anyone done this with them? (maybe hiring two from them they would be open to it?). It would double the cost in crossing, petrol and tolls though...


----------



## Wasabi74 (Sep 23, 2015)

Mykap said:


> Way 2 go are excellent. I've used them twice without issue. LHD is easier for tolls etc, ask for a van with AC and avoid the Iveco as its limited to 120kph which drives you nuts in France. Remember to buy cargo straps and a sack trolley, the van will have nothing!
> .


Very sorry but what is a LHD van?:confused2:


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Wasabi74 said:


> Very sorry but what is a LHD van?:confused2:


Left hand drive !


----------



## Wasabi74 (Sep 23, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Left hand drive !


Hahaha!! Of course!


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

If your license allows(mine does), a 7.5 ton box lorry will solve your issues if you can find a one way deal. Even if not it is probably cheaper to drive it back and fly down than 2 one way vans.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wasabi74 said:


> ? If the fines are 'only' in the region of 80 euros I could risk it and travel overnight to minimise risk but I would rather find a way to travel safely.


The fine isn't the issue - what would you do if you had to unload a sofa and a washing machine (for example) on the side of the road before you could continue?


----------



## Wasabi74 (Sep 23, 2015)

There's no way I'll be able to handle a 7.5 ton truck sadly .... and the cost would be prohibitive anyway. 

Re being forced to abandon some of my things on the side of the road that'll depend .... are you obliged to arranged for someone to take them away or can you leave them there? If the latter I could perhaps have some of the cheaper/easier replaceable things at hand (ie Ikea bookshelves, Ikea beds etc) that I wouldn't be as sad to see left behind as say an expensive modular sofa.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Wasabi74 said:


> There's no way I'll be able to handle a 7.5 ton truck sadly .... and the cost would be prohibitive anyway.
> 
> Re being forced to abandon some of my things on the side of the road that'll depend .... are you obliged to arranged for someone to take them away or can you leave them there? If the latter I could perhaps have some of the cheaper/easier replaceable things at hand (ie Ikea bookshelves, Ikea beds etc) that I wouldn't be as sad to see left behind as say an expensive modular sofa.



Well obviously your call, but, local to where I used to live (Hampshire) a 1 week hire is £499 incl vat and insurance, and, trust me, if you where up for a luton Sprinter/Transit you will manage a 7.5 tonner( about 4 ton load), remember a Transit is 3.5 ton( 1+ ton load), anyway I would query the load ability as most Lutons will carry 1.5t legally.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Wasabi74 said:


> Re being forced to abandon some of my things on the side of the road that'll depend .... are you obliged to arranged for someone to take them away or can you leave them there?


Surely that would be the equivalent of fly-tipping for which you'd then get another fine I would expect.

You'd be doing it under the watchful eyes of an official, who'd be only too grateful for another opportunity to up his tally of tickets for the week


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I knew a 'man with a van' who (illegally) did regular trips between Spain and UK taking other peoples possessions.
> 
> He was once stopped for being over weight and had to leave a good percentage of the load at the road side before he could continue his journey. In fact the van was taken by the police and would not be released until the weight was correct.
> 
> ...



I once knew a man with a van
Who said " I' ll cram in all that I can"

But after a series of stops
He was knicked by the cops

And his business is now down the pan


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Perhaps you should streamline your possessions before you go e.g. we took our IKEA wardrobe and bookshelf door fronts with us as these were the expensive elements and replaced the main units on arrival.
Leaving goods "encombrants" by the roadside is an offence in France so the police etc would stop you doing that, and in Spain its a recognised way of offering something for recycling. 15 mins generally and something like a frying pan will have gone! 
Whilst I can appreciate you may not feel happy driving a 7.5 tonner buying a small lorry might solve your problem. We bought an old horsebox, used it as a furniture wagon and once we were happy we had no further use for it took it back to the UK. The chap who had converted it from a flatback some 16 years earlier sold it for us and we only ended up paying out about £500 plus the diesel. Good solid horseboxes with a known history are around.


----------



## Wasabi74 (Sep 23, 2015)

Loving the poetry ;-)

Thank you all again for your input and advice. You're all right, leaving stuff at the side of the road is certainly not the way to go ..... and I just checked my license, I couldn't drive a 7.5 ton vehicle so that option is out too sadly.

I'm going to have to leave behind some of the cheaper Ikea shelves and beds I think and replace in Madrid and go for the long wheel base that can load up to 1.5 tons; cheaper than hiring two vans or a bigger truck if I could find someone to drive it.


----------

